# what color lights.



## mrlullabye (Apr 2, 2014)

I am going to give floundering a go and am looking to mount a few lights on my boat to see how it goes. Trying to keep it cheap since it is just a pilot. 
Planning on using cheap china LED lights.
I know the color of the light makes a difference on one of the other threads someone said warm white with the lowest temp possible. It got me wondering, would yellow or green lights be better? 

I've always heard green light traveled farthest under water. I am color blind so the color does not matter too much to me, but I know that some things show up better under certain colors. It even crossed my mind would you want to mix a few different color lights?

I have about $30 worth of the 10w round single LED pool lights as they call them on ebay. They have a very wide degree like 120 flood pattern and are fairly low lumens like 850. They are not particularly fancy lights but it seemed like the best balance of what I would need for a small investment. 

I have 6 of them on order to spread around the bow. I would think it should be fairly bright, but I see some folks running the 150 white HPS, I know that is going to give a tremendous amount of light.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mrlullabye (Apr 2, 2014)

FWIW the lights are listed as epistar with the color being 3000-3200K. I guess that is what they call the temperature.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The warmer the color temp the better off you are. The HPS aren't white. They are a low color temp also producing a yellowish/orange hue which penetrates dirty water well. The very white lights you've seen in floodlight fixtures were probably metal halide.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I told Mrlullabye to come to this forum for some input on setting up his rig so all you LED guys try and help him out. I can't help with LESs


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have some input on LEDs. Certain ones suck. Namely the blueish white lighted ones. I borrowed a high dollar set once and was sorely dissapointed with the performance. Well they did work great as driving lights on the river...


----------



## mrlullabye (Apr 2, 2014)

well my led should be here any day now. I'll start there and see how it goes.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

mrlullabye said:


> I am going to give floundering a go and am looking to mount a few lights on my boat to see how it goes. Trying to keep it cheap since it is just a pilot.
> Planning on using cheap china LED lights.
> I know the color of the light makes a difference on one of the other threads someone said warm white with the lowest temp possible. It got me wondering, would yellow or green lights be better?
> 
> ...


I tried putting green lenses on halogen lights before the color seems to work well but it cuts back the output of the lights so much it wasn't worth doing. I think the leds work good in clear water I use hps cause it's always muddy where I spend my nights at


----------

